# Vectric V11



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm still learning 10.5 but this is nice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a ton of video on utube on vectric vcarve
Mark Lindsay has Tutorials on vectric software on utube


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I downloaded V11 and so far, it's good! I'm like everyone else, still learning but from what I see, some of the improvements will make it easier to do certain tasks.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

So far for my needs version 10.5 is serving me well. The rescaling of several vectors at the same time has piqued my interest, but I'm waiting for more parametric features before dropping another $400 to upgrade.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Mine was free since I just got Aspire last fall. Like you, I don't know if I would put out $400 to upgrade on this version.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I just purchased a new cnc and I got VCarve Pro with it. Vectric gave me the upgrade for v11. Now have to learn how to use the program starting from scratch. Whole new world for me. Learning to use Gcode. 

I also picked up two other 3d software packages. I have so much to learn my brain is hurting before I even start.

Any recommendations on tutorials or are the Vectric videos good enough.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You'll love using VCarve Pro. Many video tutorials available from both Vectric and other showing up on Youtube.
4D


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

just upgraded to V11 on Friday, havent tried it yet though. 

when you open aspire, there is a tab for Video Tutorials, it is excellent. i recommend that you use them. what i do is, i open a new job, and try to follow along with the video, while actually using the program in another window to help me learn it.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have VCarve Pro 10.5 and finally learned all the functions and am happy with the software. I have to pay for the upgrade to version 11. I may wait till next year and upgrade to Aspire because I want to get into models more.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> I have so much to learn my brain is hurting before I even start.


Whatever Oscar!
Anyone as deep into Blender as you are will have absolutely no problem mastering Vectric software in a week at most. 👍


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David,

Thanks for the confidence. lol.

I haven't opened the software yet so don't know yet how tough it will be, but for whatever reason I am slightly intimidated. Mostly because I have never dealt with gcode and tool paths. The carvewright holds your hand and does it all for you. So a whole new world for me. 

Picked up the new 3dCoat software as well. It has a dedicated section for 3d modeling. I am excited about learning the basics on that package.

So far my garage has been 4000 degrees F so haven't put my new cnc together. I'm procrastinating as any good retired old guy does. Though I am slowly starting to get ideas of what I want to start making. I want to start thinking in epic terms for my art. 

Oscar


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I just looked and it's $175 for upgrade to V11. I'm very happy with my 10.5. The only thing I wish we could do is zoom in on the 3D view like we do in 2D when setting up tool paths.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Some of the upgrades are pretty handy. I had upgraded last year to Vcarvepro so I got a free update. I didn't realize the new enhancements until it was there looking me in the face in several places and I realized it was some new updates they were talking about and YUP they are great ideas. Upgrading software is something I don't mind doing. It keeps the Company sharp and the software better. Vetric is good stuff and glad to support it. I don't like yearly subscriptions that some offer but will pay a few hundred for updates every year or two. Updates are good stuff. Saves time and allows better organization. I haven't used all of the enhancements yet.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

OCEdesigns said:


> I just looked and it's $175 for upgrade to V11. I'm very happy with my 10.5. The only thing I wish we could do is zoom in on the 3D view like we do in 2D when setting up tool paths.


I have VCarve pro ver 10.5 and I can zoom in and move the 3D model around on the 3D tab.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I can zoom but you can't zoom in a specific area. The entire thing zooms but you can't scroll it up and down to view the zoom. I don't know how to actually describe it but it is different from the 2D type zooming. Unless I'm doing something really wrong! LOL


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

In Aspire 10.5 3D view of the toolpath to pan around hold down both right and left mouse button while moving the mouse. Whatever is left centered on the screen you can then zoom in on. I believe this has worked in all previous versions too.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

4DThinker said:


> In Aspire 10.5 3D view of the toolpath to pan around hold down both right and left mouse button while moving the mouse. Whatever is left centered on the screen you can then zoom in on. I believe this has worked in all previous versions too.


Thanks I'll try that!


----------

